# My Homebrew Test results



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

right after I got this out the fridge this is what I was left with had a really nice smell of vanilla coming from it when I opened the tub and a smooth soft texture and a slight pink to it .









After that I applied the wax it went on really nice I applied it onto a helmet I recently did for a customer so it was a risk I know its not a car but this is just a test before it goes onto a car.









Left it for 15 minutes to haze up and buffed it off and was really easy to buff off and didn't dye the paintwork.









sprayed some water on it and it beaded really nice and glided off the helmet for a quick homebrew test came out successful


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Be carefull with freezing it. It might create icecrystals in the wax that will deminish the performance. If the recipe is right, natural cooling should be enough.


----------

